# CM9 Flixster Stream Error



## Toid (Mar 14, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Carrier:: N/A (WiFi)

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.3 (ICS)

Source:: 
Hey Guys,

I have been running android on my touchpad since it was first released by cyanogenmod. I have been very happy with the results and am thankful for everyone's hard work. My touchpad (CM9 Alpha 2) has allowed me to play everything I have thrown at it...well almost everything. Recently I have tried to play my Ultraviolet movies. I have tried both the flixster app and from the web-site. The flixster app states that the decvice is rooted so it will not play. The web-site states it needs microsoft silverlight. I have heard some people with phones that once had stock roms would use the program OTA rootkeeper. I tried this, but it does not seem to work. My speculation is because the device never had a stock rom. Does anyone know a work around? I would love to be able to watch my ultraviolet movies from my touchpad. Thanks!


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

Same issue here. I would love to get this working as well.

One workaround (which is totally annoying, time consuming and works only sometimes): Since UltaViolet does not actually supply the movie (stream it from their site) its streamed from other sites (where ever your digital copy is from). I've been able to get streaming videos from Universal to play on my CM9 TP. You will have to go through the tablet browser (cannot use Chrome, it doesn't work). If you can suffer through trying to log in to the site and deal with trying to get the picture centered in the browser display, it does work.

The process was Login to UltraViolet -> click on a Universal Movie -> sends you to Universal's site to login (you may be able to skip UltraViolet and jump right to this part) -> Login to Universal -> Pick a movie -> Loads into the browser lags a few times and then plays.


----------



## Toid (Mar 14, 2012)

I tried that today. Looks like, Paramount Pictures still uses Microsoft Silverlight. Is there an Android Alternative for this?


----------



## tsudeki (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys! I know I'm necroing a thread, but I wanted to post this solution I found so others with the same problem can get it resolved.

I encountered the same "Your device is rooted.." error with Flixster. I Googled around, found this thread and others. Finally I found something that suggested a program to hide your root program. So I did. From the play store, I downloaded the "Hide my Root" program (the free version), and used it to hide my su binary. When you first open the application it gives a disclaimer, then provides the options to hide your su app and binary. I only had to hide the binary to get Flixster to work (hiding the su app failed anyway).

Upon opening Flixster, I tried my movie(s) again and each one I tried now worked.

Don't forget to unhide your su binary when you're done with your movie watching!

Hope this helps someone.


----------

